# Mefjord Brygge im Frühjahr



## Trickyfisher (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Kollegen
Im Frühjahr geht,s wieder mal ins "gelobte Land"und zwar nach Mefjord Brygge, von 25.3-03.4 2020, Zielfisch ist natürlich, so früh im Jahr, der Skrei, aber Seelachs, Hailbutt und co. sind natürlich auch herzlich wilkommen.
2019 war ich bereits auf so einer "Eismeertour" am Saltstraumen, eine gewisse Erfahrung ist also vorhanden, ebenso jede Menge passendes Gerät, dieses Revier kenne ich halt noch nicht.
Also, wenn wer von euch schon mal im Winter/Frühling dort war und mir was erzählen kann über Stellen, Tackle, Köder oder auch die Anlage, haut rein, Jungs.
Wir sind übrigends eine größere Gruppe mit etlichen Norwegen Spezialisten, ich bin also gut "betreut".
Freu mich schon auf hoffentlich regen Erfahrungs Austausch.
TL
Johannes


----------

